# Isle Royale



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello, Im thinking about a 3 or 4 day trip out there this summer. I want to make sure i do all my reading before i go. is there any good websites i should look into or any good books? i have been to all the obvious sites (.gov and the lodge) i was thinking about hiking 2 days and staying at the lodge one night with a canoe. I know this is not a long time but its all i got off for work, is there any must see sights i can get to in this little time? any suggestions on trail routes. any help would be great (pictures welcome too!) thanks in advance


----------



## Ephemeroptera (Oct 19, 2009)

Everyone has likely has a different favorite, but mine's Dufresne's book. Here it is on Amazon. Bonus: many public libraries have copies too.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Isle-Royale-National-Park-Trails/dp/0898867924"]Amazon.com: Isle Royale National Park: Foot Trails & Water Routes (3rd edition) (9780898867923): Jim Dufresne: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/410F%2B8U%[email protected]@[email protected]@410F%2B8U%2BonL[/ame]

I like the trails on the Windigo end (Minong Ridge and Feldtman Lake) best, but if you go in season there is also the water ferry you can use to extend your two days to more parts of the island.

Mark


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've hiked Royale several times. Best trip was a fly-in to Windigo visitor center and hike up Minong Trail then across to Moskey Basin and up to Rock Harbor Lodge to spend last night there (8 days total!). Took my wife and the lodge was a welcome luxury for her!

With your limited time, I would suggest you camp/hike one end or the other. If you want to see the wilder side, forget the canoe and just hike the Feldtman Lake or Huginin Bay areas. We saw the most moose in that area. East end is more popular with the lodge there.

I agree that Dufresne's book is the best overview of the Isle and the national park website is pretty good. http://www.nps.gov/isro/index.htm

I'm contemplating a long-weekend trip with my sons, so you've got me thinking! The isle is a great place to explore.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

3or 4 days is not nearly enough. If you are going to lay out the cash to do it, Make it at least a week or 10 days. You will not regret it!


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Did it last year in early june.. took the ferry across with a canoe.. 7days 2 of us went north and along the northen part of the island and stay on an island out there. cant remeber the name but something bad happend there back in the day. both of us had crazy dreams of indains attacking people/us.:sad:.caught a lot of fish had a great time.. we where pulling pike onto the rocks and there wherent even hooked just holding on the perch..


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

Dufresne's book (obviously an early edition) was my guide (mid 80's).

Really mixed trip for me: first the "barf barge" on the way over. I'd been fishing for years, including in small boats too far off shore but had never been seasick until that trip. Now, whenever I run off-shore I've got to take the pills. Those sideways swells were aweful.

In the rain, I fell on the Minong Ridge; bracing myself; broke a bone in my wrist. I got to appreciate how remote it was, as it was a two day walk to get on that damn boat again.

Glad I went, but I've never schedule a return visit.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

three of us flew over, and walked from Windigo to Rock Harbor in a week. Unfortunately, we picked a record heat wave week to do it :sad: sure made for a shock when when we stuck our feet in the water 

hope to go back again soon


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

earl said:


> Dufresne's book (obviously an early edition) was my guide (mid 80's).
> 
> Really mixed trip for me: first the "barf barge" on the way over. I'd been fishing for years, including in small boats too far off shore but had never been seasick until that trip. Now, whenever I run off-shore I've got to take the pills. Those sideways swells were aweful.
> 
> ...


I would recommend the accupressure bands found in most drug stores for motion sickness. They are for any type of nausea including morning sickness as well as from medical proceedures such as chemotherapy. You don't get the drugged feeling like that associated with motion sickness pills and are completely reusable. i get sea sick worse than anyone I know and when wearing these I could ride out a hurricane in a kayak with no ill effects.


----------

